# Dressage Horse Conformation Critique



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Just for fun, here's my precious pony, the flash makes him look slightly possessed haha. It's an older picture I just found it on my computer!!

Let me know as well what you think he is most suited to, conformationally.
Thanks!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm going to add a popcorn post here, but ****, I adore your Rowan. He is exactly my type of horse. Compact, great shoulder, good bone, strong quarters and lovely length of rein.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

*cough* He has a problem, with that, uh, thing, that's, uh, there-ish. I am sure I heard a vet say that a permanent holiday in the sun, say in Australia, would be the only thing to make him not miserable... I am sure I can arrange something for him down here....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is probably conformationally good for hugs and kisses.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> *cough* He has a problem, with that, uh, thing, that's, uh, there-ish. I am sure I heard a vet say that a permanent holiday in the sun, say in Australia, would be the only thing to make him not miserable... I am sure I can arrange something for him down here....


 I had dibs on him years ago mate, sorry, get in line!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll help you kidnap if you let me have a ride?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I think he is soooo ugly! How can you think he can do dressage???_

_If you send him to me, I could hide all his horrible deformities! :wink:_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

GUYS Geesh!!!  

Here's an older piccy:









I have always found his shoulder to be a bit steep.. and I think his hindlimb is slightly more suited to jumping than dressage.. he also has hi/lo (what horse doesn't) but it isn't very visible from either of this pictures.. straight on you can see it if he's due for the farrier though.


THANK YOU  I love my horsey so much and I will be sure to post on here if for some reason living in a box and begging for food doesn't give me enough expendable income to keep him!!

He is very bad at asking for snuggles and cookies - he usually pins his ears and puffs himself up as big as he can go and stomps his feet demanding he be fed and admired. He is happiest when he is surrounded by many women and enjoys smelling and nuzzling their hair.... typical man!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

A touch steep, but I don't mind that because he is so compact with such strong quarters.
Yes he could certainly jump - but I really like jumping blood and jumping ability in a dressage horse. 

I guess I've got my yearling to play with until you go broke and need to ship Rowan to me!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i loves him... he does seem posty in the back end but makes up for it every where else i LOVE his color.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can see loads wrong with his conformation- so much so I'll send you Duffy with her pigeon toes to show you what a REAL dressage horse should look like..

nah, I'm kidding.

He has such a handsome face, and got that 'look at me' sort of thing... and thats from stills!!

I reckon he could do fairly well in jumping.. maybe its just me but his back is shorter, rather than too long, so could do well in it! My old horse had a looonggg back, and had to heave over any jumps. But your lad, oh my, he is stunning.

OH, and Kayty, unless you want me to curse Billy to make him 15.1HH he's mine:twisted:


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

based on this photo only.

Longer back and overall body length, not ideal for the sport 
horse as this encourages effective DOWNHILL *movement
which is generally not ideal for the english horse. Lean through 
the hind and fore by the photo and certainly appears to be 
lacking prime moving strength. There may be furhter flaws but I
am trying to stay positive.

Not one that perhaps an educated buyer would purchase solely 
on type as shown in this image, but I would not write her/him 
off as any good horseman knows that conformation is never 
definitive.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Subbing to enjoy the debate to come


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm. Long back. Short legs. 
Definite Western type.
Should have great scope for speed and endurance.
Barrels or western pleasure best.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Subbing


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

He looks unsound & needs to be retired. Send him to me. I'm maxed out at three horses, but I'll make room to 'rescue' him...and Arizona gets as warm as Australia!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

anabel, 

This reminds me. Years ago ,(so long ago it was on VHS) , Hilda Gurney did a video on confo analysison dressage confo and suitability and how dressage can benefit all types. It was a great video, I bought it to watch with students and Pony Clubbers. Towards the end of the video, Hilda brings out one more horse to critique and is pretty devastating in her comments. Then the camera goes wide so you get the total impression of this big, good looking chestnut horse and she says "This is Keen, so we know he managed pretty well with these flaws." 

For those of you are too young to remember, Keen was an American TB and Hilda's '76, '80 and '84 Olympic mount. Underscores the point that when analyzing confo, you have to look at the overall picture of functionality, not just the flaws. 

So while Rowan may have a few flaws, I know he "manages pretty well" with them.


----------

